# No Reply button in Private Message?



## thalmin (Feb 8, 2005)

Am I missing it? I can't find a "Reply" button for instant messages. It seems the only way to respond is hit the "Quote" button.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 8, 2005)

That's by original design - I didn't make any modification.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, there's never been a 'reply' button. Always seemed odd.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 14, 2018)

Since you brought up this topical  subject, let me offer a simpler alternative explanation: Reply is not needed.

Simply click quote, then remove the quote.


----------

